# Extinct



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I didn't think they made these anymore. I saw him with two hens a few miles from my home this morning, I don't think they'll live too long. 









Here is his neighbor, along with a dozen or so of 'em.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow there is one left in this great state. You may want to hold onto that picture.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Wow there is one left in this great state. You may want to hold onto that picture.


No way pheaz, that picture has been doctored.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

The photo is one stolen from Nebraska..no way there's a Rooster here in Utah


----------



## sklobe25 (Jul 11, 2010)

Saw 4 roosters and two hens in a 100yd stretch of hillside the other morning. Too bad its in the middle of the city.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The fox I'll buy, the pheasant...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RBoomK said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > Wow there is one left in this great state. You may want to hold onto that picture.
> ...


Nope....saw him again this morning, with-in 50' of a fox. Lucky bird!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

My neighbor turns a bunch loose in Heber every spring. Heres two they usually make it till fall. He has big dreams of pheasants in Heber.









The two birds where paying pretty close attention to there neighbor.


----------



## PolarXJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice pics! I've seen a few occasionally out by my work. I'm still surprised that I do, I see and smell alot of sign from skunks.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have seen about 10 in the past week at random times i have been completly shocked about it as well


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice bird pics. Maybe they will make a come back?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I live next to Wasatch Wing an Clay ground so not a rare sight for me. I see em almost every day. And they don't know where the property boundaries are all that well either.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I see roosters every day in the fields by my house. There's a few around.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Saw me a rooster with a couple hens about a week ago along the south shore of Utah Lake, just around Lincoln Beach.


----------

